# Creating Your Own Cigar Line



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

How does one do it?

:der:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Like most ventures...business acumen, and connections. Whether it is connections to cash, or investors, and a business model that differentiates you from others.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a great blend in mind, if it can be done...and is even worth it.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Talk to the CAO rep. They already got a Soprano's blend, so a Wise Guy's blend seems like a natural next step...LOL


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

cuban crafters makes lots of stuff for other lines. nobody will openly admit who makes what for whom. this is why i mostly smoke non-banded bundles from CC's and go strictly by the cigars appearance and taste. sometimes that little piece of paper adds quite a few dollars to a stick.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> Talk to the CAO rep. They already got a Soprano's blend, so a Wise Guy's blend seems like a natural next step...LOL


NICE! LOL

I wouldn't be calling it that, lol. I have a name, label, and blend all in mind already.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> NICE! LOL
> 
> I wouldn't be calling it that, lol. I have a name, label, and blend all in mind already.


Well all you need then is a tobacco connection and some class VII or VIII rollers. NO problem!!!! :dude::dude:


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> Well all you need then is a tobacco connection and some class VII or VIII rollers. NO problem!!!! :dude::dude:


Not too far from that now either, it just depends on whether or not said company can get the tobaccos needed, as they claim that the ones I want are rare, and hard to come by.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hope you have deep pockets mate. If you want a one off I would think that would be easy given time but a production run is gonna hurt the wallet methinks. Interesting project.:hippie:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Not too far from that now either, it just depends on whether or not said company can get the tobaccos needed, as they claim that the ones I want are rare, and hard to come by.


Very cool, I hope it works out for you.

Please put me on your roll out tasters/reviewers list.

Best of luck :ss


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

There's an interview with Sean Williams of El Primer Mundo that explains the difficulty. It's on David Diaz's website.

It all depends. Getting a high-end factory to make your cigar with top-notch rollers like ETB is a lot different than finding one guy to roll your cigars. Also remember that it's not necessarily the cost per cigar, but the amount you have to get. Packaging is also not so fun.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Packaging is also not so fun.


The company I am talking to has two people working for it. The roller, and the businessman.

The businessman asked how many I would need. :hmm:

I told him "probably just one box, to see if the blend is good." :der:

He laughed hysterically, and asked if I was kidding.

I told him no, then told him the blend and he said he would see if they had the leaves in stock.

Interesting ending...

*WOW! I GOT SIDETRACKED!* Main point WAS I can deal with bundles, lol.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Bundles are def. fine. I suggest you listen to that interview, tons of insight that I didn't realize from Sean. It's actually two parts.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Bank Roll....and a little of this:frusty: and eventually probably some of this:moony:and hopefully in the end you will find this:beerchug:and this:clap2:.

Nothing is impossible!!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I told him no, *then told him the blend* and he said he would see if they had the leaves in stockQUOTE]
> not to be too much of a downer but I hope you trust this guy seein as he now has the blend.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

ARCHAIC said:


> Wiseguy1982 said:
> 
> 
> > I told him no, *then told him the blend* and he said he would see if they had the leaves in stockQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, it wouldn't be the first time I made a mistake that cost me a great deal.

Besides, the blend COULD suck. I don't know.


----------

